# Аккордеон Goldrlang.



## azav (26 Окт 2016)

Здравствуйте. Друзья подскажите по инструменту. Кто производитель и аккордеон ли это? Кнопки дерево. Спасибо. Меха целые.


----------



## sgoryachih (26 Окт 2016)

azav писал:


> Здравствуйте. Друзья подскажите по инструменту. Кто производитель и аккордеон ли это? Кнопки дерево. Спасибо. Меха целые.
> 
> Беглый поиск в интернете показал, что данный инструмент произведён в Германии и, судя, по внешнему виду очень давно. Название  Goldklang. В основном, как я понял, под этой маркой выпускались гитары, мандолины.  Возможно, представляет какую-то ценность для коллекционеров, музеев музыкальных инструментов...


----------

